# Siu Yuk Men



## wckf92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyone ever heard of this student of Yip Man? Know anything about him (beyond what I pasted below)?
I saw his name on a wc site 'Indy Wing Chun'; but had never heard of him... Thanks.
_
*"About Siu Yuk Men*

Siu Yuk Men was one of the earliest students of Great Grandmaster Yip Man, and one of his few closed door students to learn the whole Wing Chun system from him. He has been on the Board of Directors of the Ving Tsun Athletic Association (VTAA) since 1979 and has held the following positions:



Chairman: 1996-1997, 1999-2000, 2006-2007, 2007-2008

Head of Membership Committee: 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013"

_
For reference: The Instructor and Biography of Sifu Williams, Wing Chun training times and cost


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 16, 2016)

Watched a demo video of him, stopped watching when he pulled the classic "grab the guy's outstretched arm and stomp on his knee".

His forms look a lot like WSL's.


----------



## SaulGoodman (Aug 17, 2016)

Not sure about the thousands of dollars he wants up front PRIOR to a student beginning their training and I get the impression he teaches all the empty hand forms in a very short space of time. there can't be much depth in what he's teaching in the sets if that's the case


----------



## julz (Aug 24, 2016)

Sifu Siu Yuk Men keeps a low profile and avoids controversy!
He has indeed held those roles at the VTAA and was a student of Yip Man, so you could say he's one of the old school.


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thought a "julz" replied to this but can't find the post? Does this mean it was deleted? I didn't get a chance to read it yet.


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 24, 2016)

julz said:


> Sifu Siu Yuk Men keeps a low profile and avoids controversy!
> He has indeed held those roles at the VTAA and was a student of Yip Man, so you could say he's one of the old school.


Thx julz

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------

